# How to calculate superheat and subcooling?



## harry.scott0220 (5 mo ago)

The article you can find here, mentions that measuring superheat and subcooling on your own is possible, but a bit difficult. I've been trying to DIY things that are in my abilities so that I don't have to spend extra. Has anyone done it alone before, and if so, how? Or should I just call a professional? Thanks.


----------



## channellxbob (Sep 27, 2020)

I understand your wanting to be self sufficient, but this is one of the few times I'd say call a pro. You need to take system pressures to do it and by fed law that requires a liscense.


----------

